# Does anybody get the result from Apegga, Alberta?



## kathy99 (May 31, 2012)

Hello,

Just wondering if there is any news about it....Does anyone knows when can we receive the result? I took the FE this april in Calgary......I did send an e-mail to Apegga, but no response......

Thanks!


----------



## GEL85 (Jun 1, 2012)

kathy99 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just wondering if there is any news about it....Does anyone knows when can we receive the result? I took the FE this april in Calgary......I did send an e-mail to Apegga, but no response......
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## GEL85 (Jun 1, 2012)

Nothing yet. Probably before the 15th of June 2012 we'll receive a letter with the result..


----------



## kathy99 (Jun 4, 2012)

GEL85 said:


> Nothing yet. Probably before the 15th of June 2012 we'll receive a letter with the result..


 Thank you so much! Good luck to us!!


----------



## GEL85 (Jun 4, 2012)

I guess I failed. It says "Exam Result/Diagnostics not yet available" on my NCEES account.


----------



## snobumPE (Jun 4, 2012)

That means just that... it's not available. Doesn't mean anything one way or another.


----------



## GEL85 (Jun 4, 2012)

K thanks.?


----------



## kathy99 (Jun 6, 2012)

GEL85 said:


> Nothing yet. Probably before the 15th of June 2012 we'll receive a letter with the result..


I got response for Apegga yesterday, they said it will be mailed out late this week......


----------



## GEL85 (Jun 6, 2012)

So by next week we get the result.. Cross finger for a good outcome..


----------



## kathy99 (Jun 12, 2012)

kathy99 said:


> GEL85 said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing yet. Probably before the 15th of June 2012 we'll receive a letter with the result..
> ...


After graduated from school 20 years, I passed!!! Thanks, God!


----------



## H2O (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi Kathy

Would you like to share your study moment with us, I’m in same board graduate 19 yrs ago - could not passed FE exam in three attempt, I have plan to sit in oct session. Appreciate your thought and advised

Thx


----------

